# Lets Talk Brisket



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

How do you guys like to do your brisket?


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

I like to start by picking out a 8-10 lb brisket with about a 1/2 inch of fat on top. I then take it home and rub it Fiesta Brisket Rub and refrigerate overnight. Let the brisket come to room temp before putting it on your smoker. I then smoke it with a mix of pecan and hickory at 225 for one hour per pound. I smoke with the fat side up so the fat melts back through the meat. After four hours I wrap in foil and put it back on the pit. I uncover it for the last 15 minutes of cooking. Serve with you favorite sauce, side and cold beverages.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

as above , rub the night before 10-12 lb brisket

how to cheat.....

next morn......turn oven on to 275 and put brisket in oven in a pan with foil covering

go out and build the fire, when fire is ready put brisket on and cook as normal

save pan juices and put in mopping sauce

when brisket is about done , mop it heavy , wrap in foil tight and cook another 30mins to an hour, it will be fall apart done if you let it go to far , so ck at the 30 min mark.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Slather with mustard, or red wine vinegar and rub the night before. I make my own rub, but it is based on Magic Dust, which can be found in the book "Peace Love and Barbeque". Early the next morning, while the pit is getting up to temp., I put the brisket out on the kitchen counter to get as close to room temperature as I can. When the pit hits 225, on the brisket goes. I have a remote digital thermometer with probe that I use. I cook fat side down uncovered until the internal temp. reaches 175. At that point, I sauce and foil and put back on the pit until the temp hits 190. From there, I take out of the foil and put back on the pit until the temp hits between 195 and 200. Usually my briskets cook around an hour per pound or so.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

I usually start with a 14-16# packer from Sam's. The day before the smoke I'll take it out and trim the fat side down to about a 1/4" thickness. Rub it down real good with your favorite rub then wrap in cellophane and put in the frig for 12-16 hrs. Depending when your wanting to eat determines the smoking time usually 1 1/2 hrs. per 1# of meat @ 200-225 degrees. I've gotten up and started at midnight so it would be ready for supper the next evening.

Get a good themometer, if you want to slice it pull it at 170 degrees, if you want to pull it pull it at 195. Either way wrap it on foil, then wrap it in a blanket and put in an ice chest to let it rest.

When your ready slice or pull and enjoy.

Brisket can be tricky, if your 1st one doesn't turn out like you'd think keep trying. I've been do'n this for over 30yrs. and still get one every now and then that I don't even care for. 

Remember a good themometer is your best friend.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

When I made my last brisket I wrapped it in foil and cooked it for a few hours. The taste was awesome, but I just couldn't CUT it right. When I cut it, it would shred too much and basically it was like having chopped brisket.


----------



## raz1056 (Jun 16, 2006)

If you finish your brisket in foil, open and let it set for about 30 minutes before slicing. And an electric knife helps.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

That is why I unwrap and put back on the pit for a while. It helps set the bark again making it easier to slice.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

Ahhh Ok thats where I messed up.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Ruebon, a little tip, always slice your briket across the grain. Look at your meat and detemine which way the grain is running. If your not sure cut a small notch off the bottom of the meat at the end of the grain. That way when it's done cooking you'll know which way to slice. Good Luck


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

raz1056 said:


> If you finish your brisket in foil, open and let it set for about 30 minutes before slicing. And an electric knife helps.


yep, it's prob too done.......and only slice what you are gonna eat for that meal, you can always slice more as needed, keeps it from drying out and falling apart.

same for sausage


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Refrigerate for a while also. Colder meat slices much easier than hot or warm meat.


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

188 degrees inside temp.pull it of,let it set to cool.slice it cross grain.Meat will be sliceable and tender.


----------



## SPECKulator (Feb 24, 2005)

Okay, I know this goes against everything that the BBQ gurus say about smoking brisket, but bear with me. I have always followed the standard low and slow method at about 200-225 degrees for an hour a pound, with mixed results. Sometimes great, sometimes horrible, sometimes okay. Then I found this method on another forum, posted by a winner of many a brisket cookoff, and decided to try it. 

Rub brisket with Tony C's, coarse black pepper and garlic powder. Start your fire and ge it hot. Place the brisket fat side up on the smoker and maintain a temp of 350 degrees for 1 1/2 hours. Turn the brisket and cook another 1 1/2 hours at 350 degrees. Remove brisket and wrap in butcher paper - not foil - the reddish-brown paper is better, but white will do. Foil seals the steam inside and boils the brisket. The butcher paper breathes.

Return it to the smoker, fat side up, with the thick end toward the fire box. Smoke for another 5 hours +/-, allowing the heat to reduce, then maintaining at 200-225 degrees. Remove when the meat is tender enough to give when you poke it with a finger.

I was skeptical, but this method has resulted (by far) the best brisket I have made in 20+ years. Tender, juicy, tasty, perfect.


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

SPECK,

How large of a brisket do you usually make using this method?


----------



## jhfishersofmen (Apr 14, 2006)

*Brisket*

My family and i have been doing bbq cook-off's for a good time now and i have recently been making my briskets by seasoning them and sealing them the night before. On the next day i would take out my brisket and let it come back to room temperature while i am building the fire, then i would place the brisket fat side up into the pit with a temperature gauge and monitor it while its getting its smoke ring, then at the right temperature i will take it out and wrap it up in foil paper and let it cook the rest of the time. I like to keep the pit about 250-300 and it normally takes about 7 hours give and take the size of the brisket. And when you serve a brisket, always cut against the grain of the meat, when it comes out in strings you are cutting it the wrong way. Hope this helps out for anyone.


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*BRISKET*

Everybody cooks & spices differently, temp usually betwwen 225-250 deg, time varies on bbq pit, but the final test is the finger test. Your finger should going into the brisket with very little resistance. Be careful it hot!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Tony C on brisket, just say no................


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

*Paper bag*

I saw a fellow put a brisket in a grocery bag and smoke it.It came out purty good,the grease kinda soaked in and sealed it but it could drip and smoke.


----------



## SPECKulator (Feb 24, 2005)

bogan said:


> SPECK,
> 
> How large of a brisket do you usually make using this method?


10-12 pounds


----------

